# Jelly fish question!!



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

Last August the jelly fish were horrible in al. Golf shores and thick as flys at a bar-b-que. in the bays. Does any one know? Vacationing in middle of August, just wondering.


----------



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

*Currently*



Texas said:


> Last August the jelly fish were horrible in al. Golf shores and thick as flys at a bar-b-que. in the bays. Does any one know? Vacationing in middle of August, just wondering.


As of now they are not bad at all.Been in bays and gulf at day time and night and only saw a few.


----------



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks Atwork, is there a certain time of the year that they get really bad?


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Been clear all summer, but they usually show up in Aug


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

I surf fished at Fort Pickens on Tuesday and the small jellyfish were everywhere. They just showed up in the last few days and they were small, about golf ball to tennis ball size but they were everywhere in the surf. 

I got stung 3 or 4 times wading out to cast.


----------

